# KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 109m | 357ft | 29 fl | 21 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C*

Source: https://www.businesstraveller.com/b.../15/hotel-nikko-to-open-in-kaohsiung-in-2023/

*Hotel Nikko to open in Kaohsiung in 2023*

15 Jan 2020 by Jackie Chen










Japanese hospitality group Okura Nikko Hotels will open a new Hotel Nikko in the Taiwanese city of Kaohsiung in 2023.

The new property, Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung, will offer 260 guestrooms. Each room is about 36 sqm. The new hotel will also open several restaurants featuring Japanese cuisine, Chinese cuisine, all-day dining, and a rooftop bar perched on the 21st floor overlooking the Kaohsiung Harbour.


“We are very pleased to be opening our fourth hotel in Taiwan. We will be expanding our network with a particular focus on Asia, and Taiwan is a fast-developing market and a strategic destination for us. We hope to further raise awareness of our Okura Nikko Hotels brand in Taiwan,” said Marcel P. van Aelst, CEO of Okura Nikko Hotel Management.

Kaohsiung is Taiwan’s second largest city, with an international harbour located on the busy shipping lanes between Northeast Asia and the South Pacific. The Kaohsiung Exhibition Centre, which opened in 2014 on the waterfront of Kaohsiung Harbour, is a multifunction venue for exhibitions, conferences, meetings and events.

The hotel group said it takes about 90 minutes by Taiwan High Speed Rail to reach Taipei from Kaohsiung. Kaohsiung International Airport offers flights to over 38 destinations in the Asia-Pacific region.

The group added that this new hotel is part of its undertaking to expand its global portfolio to 100 properties “primarily in Asia” by 2020.

The company has partnered with Fanlu Construction Industry to manage the new property with the support of investment from Daiwa House Industry and Continental Development Corporation.

Hotel Okura was founded in 1958 and opened its flagship Hotel Okura Tokyo in 1962. Okura Nikko Hotel is a subsidiary of Hotel Okura. It operates 74 properties (49 in Japan and 25 overseas) encompassing about 23,207 guest rooms (as of January 1, 2020) under three hotel groups: Okura Hotels & Resorts, Nikko Hotels International and Hotel Jal City.































alan910223, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C* 

ホテルオークラ、台湾に「ホテル・ニッコー高雄」2023年開業

*ホテルオークラ、台湾に「ホテル・ニッコー高雄」2023年開業*










オークラ ニッコー ホテルマネジメントは、台湾で4軒目となる「ホテル・ニッコー高雄」を、2023年に開業する。

　台湾・高雄市は、現在再開発を行なっている地区に位置しており、地下鉄（MRT）「三多商圏駅」から徒歩約4分、高雄国際空港から約6kmの好立地。高雄国際空港は、日本・成田空港をはじめとする7都市と、アジア約30都市とを結ぶ直行便が就航して国際化が進んでいる。また、台北までは、新幹線（台湾高速鉄道）で約90分でアクセスできる。

　同ホテルは地上21階、地下4階、客室数は約260室を予定しており、客室の標準面積は約36m 2 。レストランには、日本料理、オールデイダイニング、中国料理などを用意し、最上階には高雄のシンボルである港を一望できるルーフトップバーを設ける。他にも、計6室の宴会場と会議室や、屋外プール、フィットネス、大浴場なども備え、ビジネスとレジャーのどちらのニーズも取り入れている。
*
「ホテル・ニッコー高雄」概要
所在地： 高雄市前鎮区（中山二路沿い）
アクセス： 地下鉄（MRT）三多商圏駅から徒歩約4分、高雄国際空港から約6km
延床面積： 約2万7300m 2
階数： 地上21階、地下4階
客室数： 約260室
レストラン： 日本料理、オールデイダイニング、中国料理、ロビーラウンジ、ルーフトップバー
宴会場・会議室： 6室
付帯施設： 屋外プール、フィットネス、大浴場など*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C*









▲汎陸建設的飯店及住宅案目前已在整地，接下來將開挖地下室連續壁。（圖／住商不動產亞洲新灣區加盟店提供）


Source: 高雄熱！3年內開出3家頂級飯店　萬豪酒店打響第一炮 | ETtoday房產雲 | ETtoday新聞雲

*高雄熱！3年內開出3家頂級飯店　萬豪酒店打響第一炮
*
記者陳建宇／高雄報導

房地產不敗的公式就是地段，而飯店業也有不敗公式，就是「國際會展中心」加上「豪宅聚落」，而高雄的亞洲新灣區就有這樣的特色，有高雄展覽館這個高雄最大的會展中心，周邊也是豪宅聚落，因此吸引包括洲際飯店、大倉久和等業者搶進。

飯店業者指出，台北君悅靠著「國際會展中心＋豪宅聚落」的不敗公式，在飯店圈屹立不搖，汎陸「大倉久和」和遠雄THE ONE的「洲際酒店」，則將飯店、會展中心、豪宅的成功模式，在高雄亞洲新灣區複製，洲際飯店更直接與台灣第一高的超豪宅「遠雄THE ONE」共構，成功炒熱話題。

高雄市都發局表示，亞洲新灣區公告招標的投資案就有「特貿三」、台灣人壽投資的「總圖二期BOT」飯店及購物中心，未來3年將形成以高雄展覽館為核心，結合會議展覽、購物商場、企業辦公、國際飯店、水岸住宅等5大機能的世貿會展園區。

而這幾年跨國飯店集團都將目光鎖定在高雄，包括大倉久和、萬豪酒店、洲際飯店等3大國際酒店品牌，都將進駐高雄市場，以集團最高等級的酒店品牌迎戰。

其中，日本營建龍頭大和房屋與大陸建設合資成立汎陸建設，預計斥資60~75億元興建飯店及住宅，並導入大倉久和飯店，預計2023年開幕，該案目前已經在整地當中，預計下一步就是打地下室連續壁。

而高雄在地的義联集團則耗資380億元打造「義享天地」，其中A館結合高雄萬豪酒店及精品購物廣場，雖然近期遇到新冠肺炎影響，但日前義联集團創辦人林義守接受媒體專訪時指出，若疫情未加重，則萬豪酒店也將於6月前開幕。

至於IHG洲際酒店集團則結盟造鎮第一品牌的遠雄企業團，直接入駐總銷160億元的亞洲新灣區超豪宅案「遠雄THE ONE」，該飯店訴求「全台首座洲際飯店豪邸」，綁定豪宅客、企業主圈層，提供住戶享有洲際飯店服務，創造獨特性，預計今年第2季正式簽約，2021年中開幕營運。

即將落成的「遠雄 THE ONE」規劃地上68樓，總計高度267.6公尺，1~16層為洲際酒店，17層以上為頂級豪宅「遠雄THE ONE」，59~63層為豪宅住戶專屬的私人會館、高空泳池與空中跑道，目前預售階段已售出逾6成。動線規劃上，洲際酒店與「遠雄THE ONE」有不同出入口，保有住戶隱私。

遠雄企業團不諱言，「遠雄THE ONE」規劃之初就有攻頂國際豪宅的企圖心，如今成功結盟洲際酒店集團，將成為全台第1家開幕營運的洲際酒店和洲際飯店豪邸，勢必再掀一波頂尖客層收藏熱潮。


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C*



















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C* 

2020.11.07










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.01.22



















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.02.11










2021.03.13










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.04.09



















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hotel Nikko Kaohsiung & Residence | 108.9m | 357ft | 21 fl / 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.06.30



















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

